# Just found out what "bully sticks" really are



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

:blink: :shocked:
If I'd known, I wouldn't have bought them - it's disturbing watching Millie absolutely chow down on . . . bull penis.

Ew.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

newlywedat50 said:


> :blink: :shocked:
> If I'd known, I wouldn't have bought them - it's disturbing watching Millie absolutely chow down on . . . bull penis.
> 
> Ew.


If you're disturbed just think how the bull feels! It blows my mind the things they come up with to feed our pets. They truly leave nothing go to waste, no matter how nasty it is.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

Rocky absolutely loves them. Plus it helps with his teething. I just ignore what they are. As long as he likes them (he can spend hours chewing them) and they are safe, I'm good with it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I buy them all the time, all of my fluffs now and past have chewed on them, and my vet is always impressed with their teeth. I ignore what they are too... Wish my hubby would do the same!!!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I buy them all the time, all of my fluffs now and past have chewed on them, and my vet is always impressed with their teeth. I ignore what they are too... *Wish my hubby would do the same!!!*


That isn't going to happen!


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

newlywedat50 said:


> :blink: :shocked:
> If I'd known, I wouldn't have bought them - it's disturbing watching Millie absolutely chow down on . . . bull penis.
> 
> Ew.


:HistericalSmiley:...I'm sorry but this was funny.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Every new dog owner figures this out...they're WHAT???? :blink::bysmilie::shocked::yucky::faint: And then they get over it and give them to the dog. I have to say that I give Tyler beef trachea instead. It doesn't smell bad and it's kind of cartilagy (new word) so I think they get some glucosomine out of them. Or I could be wrong about that. :huh:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

And the ones from Merrick are now from water buffalo instead of bulls---from India no less! See below:

Thanks for taking the time to e-mail us. Actually as of 12/20/11 our bully sticks and flossie tendons (except for the 6inch beef flossies) raw materials come from India, they are now Water Buffalo tendons.

I hope this information helps.
Sincerely,

Cyndi Rappe’
Customer Service Manager
Merrick Pet Care
I mean seriously "raw materials" in what form does Merrick receive them? Scary!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Awhile back, my friend related this story to me... She knew what bullys were but had never bought one for their dog. Then one time when her hubby was sent to the store to pick up food... home he comes with some treats. toy, ....and a bully. The gal KNEW he had no idea! LOL 
At first she said nothing, and hubby was so proud of himself for finding something for 'his-pal' that he seemed to enjoy sooo much! 
After a bit, the gal said: "You DO know what that is don't you!!?"" he said something like "yeah a dog-chew".... wife says yesssss. but What is it? " He didn't know and told her to just tell him.... she did!...:w00t: 
At first he didn't belive her... and don't recall if it was written on packaging or she had to go online to prove it....

He went right over and took the bully away from the dog!!! She said what are you doing...he's enjoying it...
He said... nope I'm tossing it ( or something to that effect) ... that's just wrong!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Speaking as a man, and I think I speak for a decent % of males, we don't want to see, touch, hold or know about any other mammals removed penis or anything else "below the belt" :blink:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, when Pat told Stan what it was...while Stan was chewing it..:yucky:..beats it all and will for months, maybe even years to come.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I knew what they were well before I started feeding them, thanks to Cesar mentioning them in his books. I've never had a problem with it, but when I tell my friends what they are, they sometimes get pretty disgusted! I actually think the trachea and esophagus chews are much creepier. Don't know why!


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

I'v head alot about them, they are apparantly something that lasts along time and are meant to be 'tasty' for the dog. 
Being a husky cross mastiff, Freya chews a lot, the longer lasting the better in my opinion, so although I know what they are, I'm definatelly going to invest in them. 

Yes, they're bull penises. But they're going to stop my large jawed dog from chewing on my furniture. 
At present I give her slices pork hooves and they keep her entertained for about 20-30 minutes. I also give her sliced pigs ears, although theyvlast a bit longer they arent as enticing as the hooves. 

I just have to find a place that sells pizzles at a decent price.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

French Maiden said:


> I also give her sliced pigs ears


I just gave Zooey a pig ear the other day and she loved it. Ewwwwww! What we do for our babies...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sylie said:


> well, when pat told stan what it was...while stan was chewing it..:yucky:..beats it all and will for months, maybe even years to come.:histericalsmiley:


lol.....


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Rocks said:


> Speaking as a man, and I think I speak for a decent % of males, we don't want to see, touch, hold or know about any other mammals removed penis or anything else "below the belt" :blink:


Amen. The last thing I would like the little guy sitting on my lap ... well


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella and my other dogs love bully sticks and flossies. I buy them in bulk.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Every new dog owner figures this out...they're WHAT???? :blink::bysmilie::shocked::yucky::faint: And then they get over it and give them to the dog. I have to say that I give Tyler beef trachea instead. It doesn't smell bad and it's kind of cartilagy (new word) so I think they get some glucosomine out of them. Or I could be wrong about that. :huh:




I've never given mine bully sticks or flossies and when i found out what they were it was a definite no go! :w00t: :yucky: I just can't bring myself to let them chew on those. :yucky:


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

So far Louie's favorite chewing toy is a thick piece of white rope with knots on both ends. I got it at the pet store and he loves it. He fetches it and gnaws on it and almost has one of the knots worked out. I'd let him chew on an ear but I can't bring myself to give Louie a bulls corkscrew, I guess its a man thing, you just don't let your buddy chew on a schlong.


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Rocks said:


> I guess its a man thing, you just don't let your buddy chew on a schlong.


And so begins our series "Sentences you never thought you'd hear yourself saying aloud . . ."


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I buy them all the time, all of my fluffs now and past have chewed on them, and my vet is always impressed with their teeth. I ignore what they are too... Wish my hubby would do the same!!!


 Not a chance LOL:HistericalSmiley:
My Al looked down, then back up and said ,not getting those... I think he was worried the "girls" might get "ideas" and god forbid what if we run out?:w00t:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

newlywedat50 said:


> :blink: :shocked:
> If I'd known, I wouldn't have bought them - it's disturbing watching Millie absolutely chow down on . . . bull penis.
> 
> Ew.


LMAO!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: I felt the same way when I discovered what it was.


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

giving it a cute name like 'bully stick' takes a bit of what it actually is away for me. 

I've never had Freya chew on one as of yet, but I mean they lick themselves and we still let them kiss us. They sniff each other's butts and we still think they're all innocent. 
It's just another part of being a dog.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Rocks said:


> , I guess its a man thing, you just don't let your buddy chew on a schlong.


:HistericalSmiley: :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :w00t:

Oh man, I have tears in my eyes from laughing!!!!


----------



## Diane_MalteseLover (Jul 17, 2012)

*My babies love them!*

Ya I cringed a little when I found out what they are. I just tell people they are bull tendons now.... which is basically true haha. I buy them from Best Bully Sticks because they don't add any preservatives or such AND for all y'all that don't like given your beloveds *a bull's penis*, they have lots of other chews too


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

French Maiden said:


> giving it a cute name like 'bully stick' takes a bit of what it actually is away for me.
> 
> I've never had Freya chew on one as of yet, but I mean they lick themselves and we still let them kiss us. They sniff each other's butts and we still think they're all innocent.
> It's just another part of being a dog.


I beg to differ. Licking themselves and butt sniffing are natural behaviors for any dog, heck even any cat. But Lorianna Bobbited bull penis's don't occur naturally and some real sick person wasn't hacking them off, drying them and packaging them as chew toys our beloved critters would never see one let alone munch it down. 



Madison's Mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley: :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :w00t:
> 
> Oh man, I have tears in my eyes from laughing!!!!


I am here simply for your amusement :chili:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Steve is going to town on one as we speak. My husband doesn't know what they are, but he's always like, "what is that thing? It STINKS". If he only knew.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG! I am laughing with tears in my eyes!


----------

